# Which cleats for Manchester Velodrome?



## trio25 (6 Nov 2007)

Okay I'm going to do a taster at manchester velodrome and my friend told me to bring my shoes with look cleats. But now I'm worried if I have the right look cleats. There seems to be two types, look carbon keo and look delta, which ones are compatible with the pedals at the velodrome?


----------



## Christopher (6 Nov 2007)

hiya
The bikes use the old-style Look cleats, *not* the new Keos. However they also have toeclip adapters so you can also ride the bikes in ordinary trainers..

Watch the banking in the corners and don't stop pedalling. Have fun!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (6 Nov 2007)

Give the velodrome a call and they'll tell you. But if you don't have a phone I think they are the original Looks (delta?).

Also they have shoes available which are good enough for a taster session. I wouldn't go changing cleats about just to use my own shoes. Unless you're size 15!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Nov 2007)

definately old school looks (been there and done it). great fun, and you'll be amazed at how much wind resistance there can be indoors 

frustuck is correct about the clips, which i think are mainly for the spders among us.


----------



## SamNichols (6 Nov 2007)

trio25, when is your taster? i want to do one soon.


----------



## trio25 (6 Nov 2007)

This sunday, a friend has arranged it as she thinks I'll enjoy it, but I'm very scared! Not sure I like the idea of no brakes!


----------



## gavintc (6 Nov 2007)

A friend wore his Look Keo cleats, they worked fine until he got up to a good speed and then 'unclipped'. He spent 4 laps cruising around with his legs held out waiting to slow down. Needless to say, the rest of the club had some amusement.


----------



## wafflycat (6 Nov 2007)

Don't worry - you can hire shoes with the correct cleats when you're there. Costs £3.00


----------



## RedBike (6 Nov 2007)

Look Delta.

p.s They wont fit onto your MTB shoes!


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2007)

Did a taster maybe 10 years ago - wow wow wow so much fun - scarey when you think you are riding at 1st storey level...... looking down on folk - just keep a good speed, otherwise you'll be down the bottom..... someone did that on us, god knows how we all went round him.......

The track was new when I did it, and it's all just been replaced....world class it is...fantastic...

Very nearly bought a track bike - specced it up etc. but that was another machine and the wife might have killed me- could get away with it now though....


----------



## andy_wrx (7 Nov 2007)

I'm booked to go in December. I'm OK as I now use Keos but have an old retired pair of shoes which still have Deltas and I'll wear them.

Just a thought, but what are the hire shoes like ?
Whenever I go bowling and you have to hand-over your own shoes and wear the alley shoes, I cringe at the thought of who's been wearing them before me...

If I didn't have my own shoes, I might be tempted to take trainers and use the toe-clip pedals.
It is only supposed to be a taster/fun session - get keen and you'd buy your own shoes with the proper cleats.


----------



## SamNichols (7 Nov 2007)

I'm booking for one asap. It's Winter, nights are drawing in, so track riding may be my new thing.. who knows.


----------



## wafflycat (7 Nov 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> Just a thought, but what are the hire shoes like ?
> Whenever I go bowling and you have to hand-over your own shoes and wear the alley shoes, I cringe at the thought of who's been wearing them before me...



I've used the shoes there. Funnily enough, they were like cycling shoes 

And they spray disinfect the insides before you get them.

Since using the hire shoes, I still have my own feet; they have not developed some sort of nasty festering lurgie..


----------



## RedBike (13 Nov 2007)

How did you get on Trio25?


----------



## trio25 (14 Nov 2007)

It was great fun, although I was scared stiff at first, it looks so steep when you look up. The coach was great and before I knew it I was flying round. I'll definetly go back again. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------

